# Another "Twilight Zone" movie coming in the near future?



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Leonardo DiCaprio's production company,Appian Way and Warner Bros. are apparently having discussions to do another "Twilight Zone" movie.
Appian Way is not known for sci-fi features,but "Twilight Zone" is said to be DiCaprio's favorite show.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20080725/121697224100.html


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Now if only Martin Scorsese would direct the Twilight Zone Movie LOL :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I hope nobody gets killed during this remake. 

Vic Morrow..RIP.


----------

